# Bpm for 29g planted?



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

how many bubbles per minute through an air stone for a 29 gallon tank thats moderatly planted, dual ho t5's, silica sand for substrate, no ferts, and 8 guppies, 5 cories, and a pleco


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

currently i have mine set at 2.5 bps, i also found using a chop stick chunk in an airline tube gives a much finer bubble size that can be swept up by the tank current


----------

